# gypsum (calcium sulfate dihydrate)



## picadoo

Hola, ¿Cómo traduzco "calcium sulfate dihydrate"?


----------



## Peter P

Dihidrato de sulfato de calcio 

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Peter P

Hemihidrato de sulfato de calcio 

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## avizor

en español (e italiano) *gesso*


----------



## frangs

Sulfato de calcio dihidratado


----------



## Argentaliano

En español es yeso=gypsum


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿? Dihidrato, hemidrato, gesso (¿?), sulfato de calcio dihidratado... ¡qué disparidad de opiniones!
¿Total?
Me quedo con yeso, como Argentaliano.


----------



## Marxelo

Según Wikipedia el tema viene así:



> El *aljez*, piedra de yeso, yeso crudo o yeso natural, es un mineral compuesto de sulfato de calcio hidratado; también, una roca sedimentaria de origen químico. Es un mineral muy común y puede formar rocas sedimentarias de mono-minerales.





> El término *aljez* proviene del mozárabe "aljez" y éste del latín "*gypsum*" que, a su vez, proviene del idioma griego, _gypsos_, γύψος.



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aljez

De todos modos si lo que interesa es el término en español del sulfato, con poner *sulfato de calcio hidratado* es suficiente.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Marxelo said:


> Según Wikipedia el tema viene así:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aljez
> 
> De todos modos si lo que interesa es el término en español del sulfato, con poner *sulfato de calcio hidratado* es suficiente.


 
Vaya... gracias por aljez... no conocía la palabra. (De ahí _gis_, debo suponer)
Total, sulfato de calcio hidratado. (¿Por qué el *di*hydrate en inglés?)
En México, el nombre común para la construcción es yeso.
Éste, en forma de barritas para el pizarrón de los niños, gis. (De gypsum, claro... como en francés: gypse).
Total, no salimos ni del griego, ni del latín, ni del mozárabe.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ,
> Total, no salimos ni del griego, ni del latín, ni del mozárabe.


 
Claro, es normal. El que tiene el niño lo bautiza.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> El que tiene el niño lo bautiza.


 
No conocía la expresión...
¿Será el equivalente mexicano que dice?...

El que con niños se acuesta... amanece mojado. 
Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Noooo, me refería a que, antes que nosotros, los griegos, romanos, árabes,  tartesos, fenicios,  mozárabes ya trataban el yeso y fueron ellos o incluso anteriores a ellos, quienes le pusieron el nombre. Que nosotros no tenemos nada que ver en las palabras que utilizamos, o en muy pocas. Todas las heredamos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Noooo, me refería a que, antes que nosotros, los griegos, romanos, árabes, tartesos, fenicios, mozárabes ya trataban el yeso y fueron ellos o incluso anteriores a ellos, quienes le pusieron el nombre. Que venosotros no tenemos nada que r en las palabras que utilizamos, o en muy pocas. Todas las heredamos.


 
Yaaaa... hasta los egipcios. El famoso busto de Nefertiti está terminado con ese material... y_eso  no me consta.
Saludos.


----------



## mariquita pérez

Yeso (sulfato cálcico dihidrato), CaSO4·2H2O. Es la forma en la que el yeso se encuentra en la naturaleza habitualmente. Si el yeso se calienta se obtiene el hemihidrato CaSO4·1/2H2O o la anhidrita CaSO4 o sulfato cálcico anhidro.

El término gesso no es español, es italiano, aunque a veces se utiliza el término italiano en pintura.


----------

